# Scolopendra dehaani General Summary



## Rhysandfish (Oct 2, 2018)

*Overview: Scolopendra dehaani                                                                       Rhys R.*
*
Preface:*

Scolopendra dehaani is one of the most common, yet also one of the most biologically diverse species of Scolopendromorpha kept in captivity. Most hobbyists find this species very difficult to identify due to its broad range of locales, color forms, and misinformation.
Notes: I’m definitely not a professional, I’m definitely not the most knowledgeable, and I’m definitely not the best writer, but hopefully this helps.
*
Chapter One: Identification

Anatomy*
S. dehaani is a larger species of Scolopendra, often reaching lengths of 20cm, and specimens as long as 25cm aren’t unheard of. S. dehaani possesses 3 major spines on the prefemur (First segment) of each terminal leg: two on the inside walls, and one on the end of the prefemur. In short, there are 3 spines on each leg that are key factors to physical identification.

*Color Palate Identification*
If you can’t view the specimen’s terminal legs, or the legs are missing altogether (common with freshly imported specimens), Color Palate Identification (noting the leg, head, and body color) can prove to be very useful.  This is because most species have a distinct characteristic in at least one of those factors (leg, head, and body color). For example: Chinese Red-Headed centipede is a common name for Scolopendra mutilans as they have a distinct red-colored head.

*Chapter Two: Venom Toxicity and First Aid*

*Venom*
A study done in China on S. dehaani found that the venom contains neurotoxic components which act on ion channels. The same study also reports that scolopendra dehaani venom was found to have anticoagulant, hemolytic and platelet aggregation properties. A study done by the Indian Journal of Experimental Biology found that scolopendra dehaani has an LD-50 value of 0.75 mg/kg in mice as well, which is more potent than certain widow species. Centipede venom is known to act on the potassium ion channels in the nervous system, which regulate heartbeat and breathing. Where it applies, prey items effectively die due to the heart stopping, and oxygen not being able to be supplied to the brain. As for bites on humans, there are no or at least very rare and unsubstantiated reports of human deaths on record, but the venom is regardless a very painful experience.

*Medicinal properties*
Venom and body extracts from S. dehaani have been identified as having a future in treating diseases such as asthma, diabetes, angina, cardiac ischemia and hypertension to chronic inflammation, cancer and autoimmune disease.

*Bite symptoms*
There doesn’t seem to be the most scholarly information regarding their venom, however there is no shortage of firsthand experiences, or ‘bite reports.’ All of these reports share one thing in common, which is experiencing extreme pain that surpasses any other pain that person has felt. The pain usually starts out as mild to moderate, and will increase, eventually reaching its peak before gradually decreasing. Other common symptoms include: redness, swelling, sweating and nausea etc. Less common symptoms reported are: vomiting, dizziness, near loss of consciousness, temporary loss of eyesight and ringing in the ears etc.

*Treatment*
Many patients who were bitten by S. dehaani sought out medical attention. Common treatments for the bites include: various pain medications, including morphine (which usually do nothing for the pain), anesthetics, antibiotics, and a tetanus shot. Some reported that heat, usually done in the form of heat packs and warm water, reduced pain when applied to the bite. It would be recommended to immediately wash the bite site and continue to keep it clean to prevent infection. It is also important to remove from the affected area, any close fitted jewelry, watches, clothing etc. Although no evidence has shown this works in humans, another possible aid for centipede bites are GABA based seizure medications, which open up the KCNQ potassium channels conveniently allowing your body to treat the venom.. Overall, time is the most effective tool, as the pain usually won’t last more than 12 hours, although the swelling can persist for days after the bite.

*Chapter Three: Locales and Color Forms*

*Vietnam*
-Vietnam Yellow Legs: Body color solid dark brown, pleural membrane light tan, antennae and terminal legs reddish orange to red, legs light yellow or light orange.
Notes: Extremely common variety of centipede, commonly referred to as S. subspinipes or “Vietnamese Giant Centipede.”

*Thailand*
-Red Flame Legs: Body color solid dark brown, pleural membrane light tan, antennae and terminals legs reddish orange to red, yellowish legs with reddish tips starting from tarsi up.
-Black Flame Legs: similar to Red Flame Legs, but overall body color darker and with greenish black legs.
Notes: Both Red and Black Flame Legs are known to reach sizes of 25cm.
-Thai Dragons/Cherries: Body color dark red to light brown, often with greenish sheen, may have faint stripes, pleural membrane pale tan, legs red to orange. Their names should be synonymous with body color description added (ie. S. dehaani “Thai Red Green Form” for specimens with a significant amount of green pigment).

*Malaysia*
-Cherry Red: Highland and Lowland. Highland shows dark banding with prominent red color, the purest “cherry” color. Lowland has an earthier, more natural color, displaying greens and browns, along with a red undertone.
-Malaysian Jewel: Body dark bluish black, pleural membrane dark blue, first 6 and last 2 pairs of legs bright blue, the rest a vibrant dark red, regenerated legs may grow back blue regardless of original color, antennae pale yellow. (Not documented as dehaani, but it was felt that these should be added.)
*
China*
-Hainan Brown and Xishuangbanna giant: Both achieve 20cm and appear to be identical to Thai and Vietnamese specimens, or at least extremely similar.
-Yunnan Tricolor: Identity of this species hasn’t been evaluated, but it is thought to be similar to the Malaysian Jewel with its color palate and body form. (Not documented as dehaani, but it was felt that these should be added.)

*Credits:* Lawn Shrimp, Tim Kropa, Corey Bandy, Nyan2773/NYAN, Hercules Hernandez, Andrew Chin, Brendan Lan

*Citations: *
-Venom:

(Liu, Z.C.; Zhang, R.; Zhao, F.; Chen, Z.M.; Liu, H.W.; Wang, Y.J.; Jiang, P.; Zhang, Y.; Wu, Y.; Ding, J.P.; et al. Genomic and transcriptomic analysis of centipede Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani. J. Proteome Res. 2012, 11, 6197–6212. [Google Scholar] [PubMed]).
-Medicinal Properties:

Bradding, P.; Wulff, H. The K+ channels Kca3.1 and Kv1.3 as novel targets for asthma therapy. Br. J. Pharmacol. 2009, 157, 1330–1339. [Google Scholar] [CrossRef] [PubMed

Jenkinson, D.H. Potassium channels-multiplicity and challenges. Br. J. Pharmacol. 2006, 147 (Suppl. 1), S63–S71. [Google Scholar] [CrossRef] [PubMed]

Wickenden, A. K+ channels as therapeutic drug targets. Pharmacol. Ther. 2002, 94, 157–182. [Google Scholar] [CrossRef]
-Bite Symptoms:
Source: www.arachnoboards.com bite reports.

Notes:if any information is incorrect, wrong, or just stupid, please inform me. Don’t let it sit there and linger when you could just open your mouth. We’re all humans here.Thanks

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 12 | Love 1


----------



## Rhysandfish (Oct 2, 2018)

Extra Notes: 
-I added a few distinct things in the locale category that might be weird: Bundled Thai Pedes, Malaysian Jewels, and Yunnan Tricolors. I don't have any necessary proof to say that jewels and tricolors are dehaani, but it was among my better judgement to add them in there anyways. 
-The Thai Cherry/Red Dragon bundle was discussed among a group of a friends but I personally found them to be quite similar, as they both possess similar traits and features. I felt that putting them both in a similar category would help with identification, along with ease of keeping track of each variety.
-The intro of identification was meant to be longer and have more content, but I didn't necessarily see major features that were needed past what I had already written.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYAN (Oct 2, 2018)

It was a pleasure to help work on this! I’m very happy to see the finished product!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Oct 2, 2018)

I'd also like to add that some dehaani can hit 30cm. Here's a pic of one (not sure on locale).

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1


----------



## RTTB (Oct 2, 2018)

Looks great thus far. Much needed info.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Rhysandfish (Oct 2, 2018)

Staehilomyces said:


> I'd also like to add that some dehaani can hit 30cm. Here's a pic of one (not sure on locale).
> View attachment 288334


True, but these aren’t necessarily common in comparison to 25cm specimens and such. These pop up usually once or twice a year or so and don’t get showcased nearly enough for them to be truly documented. Just photos and such. Still cool though


----------



## niplife (Oct 3, 2018)

nice job bud

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Salvador (Oct 4, 2018)

Pretty much my favourite of all centipedes, nice work, the only points I can make are : 

ID - the 3 spines you mention are not really ID factors, other centipedes show these features. ID comes from the absence of spines on the underside of the prefemur.

Cherry Reds - It's the other way around, Lowlands are the darker red ones, Highlands are the more "dull" of the two.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rhysandfish (Oct 4, 2018)

Salvador said:


> Pretty much my favourite of all centipedes, nice work, the only points I can make are :
> 
> ID - the 3 spines you mention are not really ID factors, other centipedes show these features. ID comes from the absence of spines on the underside of the prefemur.
> 
> Cherry Reds - It's the other way around, Lowlands are the darker red ones, Highlands are the more "dull" of the two.


Okay, I can agree with the spines as other species possess them, but I definitely see highland specimens of Malaysian cherry reds displaying higher concentrated areas of red while lowland varieties tend to stay green and red.


----------



## kennif22 (Oct 4, 2018)

Rhysandfish said:


> *Overview: Scolopendra dehaani                                                                       Rhys R.*
> *
> Preface:*
> 
> ...


----------



## kennif22 (Oct 4, 2018)

Many thanks for this. Thinking of getting one

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Rhysandfish (Oct 4, 2018)

kennif22 said:


> Many thanks for this. Thinking of getting one


Good luck! It’s a fun species. Get to play with yet another one tomorrow.


----------



## Salvador (Oct 8, 2018)

Rhysandfish said:


> Okay, I can agree with the spines as other species possess them, but I definitely see highland specimens of Malaysian cherry reds displaying higher concentrated areas of red while lowland varieties tend to stay green and red.


Fair enough, maybe I've misinterpreted what you're saying? While I've not been off to Malaysia myself, I've went by some centipede enthusiasts, including C.H. Lee and Vince Adams findings. This was my original source from back in the day : http://arachnoboards.com/threads/scolopendra-subspinipes-dehaani-cherry-red-differences.227468/

I've got both forms, and I can at least confirm the "duller" highland is kept cool and gets very stressy when too warm, while the darker red "Lowland" one is far more accomodating.


----------



## RTTB (Oct 11, 2018)

Go ahead and add to the database- I’ve had 2 Cherry Red/Leg broods in the past month. The first was 29 and the second I just sorted through tonight was a whopping 75! Quite the disparity. 2 separate mothers of course


----------



## Andrew101 (Dec 10, 2018)

Staehilomyces said:


> I'd also like to add that some dehaani can hit 30cm. Here's a pic of one (not sure on locale).
> View attachment 288334


Look's like Laos locale to me.


----------



## DMTsExotics (Sep 17, 2019)

Heres a really good example of a Vietnamese locale (this is my Scolopendra Dehaani (sub adult.) This proved very useful to me, and in the case i do get tagged im knowledgeable on how the venom works; so ill have help as im likely allergic to the venom and yes i know its risky owning these with prior allergies to bee/wasp stings


----------



## NYAN (Sep 17, 2019)

DMTsExotics said:


> and yes i know its risky owning these with prior allergies to bee/wasp stings


I don’t think the venom composition is very similar to them.


----------



## DMTsExotics (Sep 17, 2019)

NYAN said:


> I don’t think the venom composition is very similar to them.


Scolopendra carry alot of allergens in their venom. That being said i do have a prior venom allergy. which increases the risk to being allergic to other types of venom I've been advised by experienced keepers keeping them myself is risky and to not take a tag im just passing knowledge that ive acquired from experienced hobbyist


----------



## NYAN (Sep 17, 2019)

DMTsExotics said:


> Scolopendra carry alot of allergens in their venom.


Do you have any sources for this? I’d like to read more about it. 


DMTsExotics said:


> That being said i do have a prior venom allergy. which increases the risk to being allergic to other types of venom


I’ve heard of people being allergic to specific animals. I’ve never heard of a generalized venom allergy, since each animal carries widely different types. Then again, I’m not the most educated about this. I’d love to read more about it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## snarf (Sep 17, 2019)

Very nice information thanks alot! I recently got a S. dahaani fairly karge around 6 inches it seems to be a pet hole i had to tranfer it and it shiwed no interest in biting are these normal traits ir premolt behavior?


----------



## Bill S (Sep 18, 2019)

NYAN said:


> I’ve heard of people being allergic to specific animals. I’ve never heard of a generalized venom allergy, since each animal carries widely different types'


You are correct.  Allergies (and immunities) are to specific proteins.  There are no "general venom allergies".  The only exceptions to this would be in cases where the venom components were shared or similar enough for the immune system to mistake one for the other.  It's because of this that polyvalent antivenoms, as is used for rattlesnake bite in the U.S., are produced using the venom of a range of different species of rattlesnake and other pit vipers.  The components of North American pit viper venoms are shared by different species, but not every species has the same blend, and none have ALL the components.  And this is within a small, closely related group of animals.  When you start looking at arthropods the venoms are very diverse and generally unrelated to each other. 

From my own perspective - I've had a fair amount of exposure to rattlesnake venoms of several different species, and appear to be relatively resistant to them.  No way in hell would I count on this giving me any resistance at all to Scolopendra venom.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

